# Warranted flask



## Bottles r LEET (Feb 28, 2011)

I keep getting a lot of these in my dump, are they common?


----------



## kwalker (Feb 28, 2011)

Yep, thought I've never dug a whole one [&:] Unless they've got a local bar or dispensary embossed on it they're really not worth much. Still, couldn't hurt to keep a few and give a few out as gifts.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 28, 2011)

I dug about 500 of them in one privy,I hope I never see another one unless its cobalt [8D]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 28, 2011)

> I hope I never see another one unless its cobalt
> 
> _____________________________


 

 Or maybe puce?[]


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Mar 1, 2011)

So much for finding something rare and valuable.[&:]


----------



## Plumbata (Mar 1, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Bottles r LEET
> 
> So much for finding something rare and valuable.[&:]


 
 It is only a matter of time 1337, don't focus on digging the "rare and valuable", as those qualities are determined by the sum availability and demand of the bottle market. Just go for what you personally enjoy, that is all that matters.

 When I dig a local druggist that i don't have, it means more and is worth more to me than the nationally available items I excavate, which may be worth 5 or 10 times as much. Dig for the love, not for the money.


----------



## kwalker (Mar 1, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> 
> It is only a matter of time 1337, don't focus on digging the "rare and valuable", as those qualities are determined by the sum availability and demand of the bottle market. Just go for what you personally enjoy, that is all that matters.
> 
> When I dig a local druggist that i don't have, it means more and is worth more to me than the nationally available items I excavate, which may be worth 5 or 10 times as much. Dig for the love, not for the money.


 
 Couldn't have put it much better any other way. Dig for what you want, not what others want []


----------



## KBbottles (Mar 1, 2011)

Keep them!  They are fun and sometimes come in different colors too.  If you have a surplus then save ur extras and other bottles for some flea markets.  Then the money you make from sales, buy one nice bottle . Trust me its worth it.


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 1, 2011)

I love them... especially the clean ones..


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah !  a puce warranted,that might be as rare as my forest green Clorox [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 2, 2011)

"DIG FOR THE LOVE NOT THE MONEY"   That says it all.
 When bottle digging becomes a job for me,I will quit!


----------



## Rock (Mar 2, 2011)

What time period are these from?


----------



## CazDigger (Mar 2, 2011)

> "DIG FOR THE LOVE NOT THE MONEY" That says it all.
> When bottle diggi"DIG FOR THE LOVE NOT THE MONEY" That says it all.
> When bottle digging becomes a job for me,I will quit!
> 
> when it becomes a job for me,I will quit!


 
 I would never work at a place that paid me so little to kill my back in 85 deg heat getting dirt down my buttcrack or 35 deg in a soupy wet hole (even if they paid benefits!) lol Just think of all the complaints the human resource dept. would get.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 2, 2011)

> What time period are these from?


For the most part I believe Warranted, Guaranteed and different wording was 1900 give or take 10 years. I was never totally clear on that.


----------



## Digswithstick (Mar 2, 2011)

You can turn them ASCA (artificial sun colored amethyst) make nice window bottles and give aways and makes em worth a little more to non -collectors who just want a window bottle .Just make sure you do not do any rare ones ,most collectors do not approve .The sun makes them this color if exposed for half a century or more.


----------



## Digswithstick (Mar 2, 2011)

[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Digswithstick
> 
> You can turn them ASCA (artificial sun colored amethyst) make nice window bottles and give aways and makes em worth a little more to non -collectors who just want a window bottle .Just make sure you do not do any rare ones ,most collectors do not approve .The sun makes them this color if exposed for half a century or more.


 


 Hey Rick...forgot about your 'light box' set up...Laur and I still have two of those you gifted to us...[] Enough snow gone to dig down your way yet? 

 I once dug in a farm dump with an old pal of mine years ago,...we dug ALL afternoon, back under a bank that was supported from above with a newer washing machine and some agricultural machinery...By suppertime we had pulled out over 100 clear warranted flasks....With the "just one more bottle"  mentality I crawled back in and found what looked like an aqua flask bottom sticking down...Used my lighter to see better and it was this bottle. Late throw? who knows, but I always remember that one much older and vr. crude local flask (G.C. Goodale Rochester, NY>) It was so illegible that I didn't know what it said till I saw a less crude example years later.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 2, 2011)

Maybe a little clearer shot?


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Maybe a little clearer shot?


 Where you been  hiding that one  Joe?[8|][]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey Fred....Gotta keep a few of the meaningful ones....[]  (But now that you mention it I do have a flask for you out of the antique mall stuff...)The one above was dug near Gasport NY 22 years ago...I've been trying to get us back into some of those permissions with my (very busy) friend up there.


----------



## rockbot (Mar 3, 2011)

What about the "honest measure" flask? are they any better?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> What about the "honest measure" flask? are they any better?


 
 They are like brothers,twin brothers [] 
  Un less one brother is cobalt


----------



## Digswithstick (Mar 3, 2011)

Nice one Joe ! Good thing you  stayed for one more bottle !  Thats crude lettering for sure ,extra crude when you have to see another flask to tell what your embossing is .
   Ground is still frozen ,ice fishing is good though  .[]


----------

